# java 1.5 (version 5.0) set-up question



## redwdc (Jun 13, 2005)

First off I'm new to both Mac and Java.  Bought my PowerBook in March.

I downloaded and installed java 1.5 and ran Java Preferences.app to set things up to start with 1.5 (v 5.0) opened up my book and started learning.

Until I got some compiling errors that had me wondering whether I really was using 1.5.

I found a message saying to enter the following at the prompt to find out which java I'm using.
ls -l /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/CurrentJDK

to which I got:
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel  5 Apr 29 17:39 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/CurrentJDK -> 1.4.2

So how do I get 1.5?

MTIA Robin


----------



## chornbe (Jun 13, 2005)

Upgrade to Tiger or manually adjust your paths and work only in X11. Apple (nicely) bundles select versions of Java in OS/X, but they're fixed versions, not fluidly upgradeable like when you roll your installations.

To find exactly where your java lives, enter a command window and type "which java" (probably /usr/bin/java). When you scope it, you'll see it's a link to the Apple/Java installation in Frameworks.


```
chornbe-iBook:/usr/bin chornbe$ ls -l java
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  57 31 Jan 14:53 java -> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Commands/java
```


----------



## vina_melody (Jun 14, 2005)

is Java 1.5 available and runnable in os x 1.3.9 ?


----------



## Viro (Jun 14, 2005)

You need Tiger to run Java 1.5.


----------



## chornbe (Jun 14, 2005)

Didn't I just say that??


----------



## Viro (Jun 14, 2005)

It got lost in all the other text in your post .


----------



## chornbe (Jun 14, 2005)

pfffffffffffffffffft... you're just jealous because I can so easily obfuscate the obvious without even aspiring to perspire!! or some crap like that


----------

